# Mid day Trout Fishing



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

Bite has been great during the day lately. The heat has the fish positioned where they are supposed to be, and the reaction bites have been insane. Lots of keepers out there and several redfish as well, but the big trout are what get me excited!

First afternoon, it was bright and sunny, and the bite was on from the beginning. Moved up to a depression/dark spot and bombed a cast over it. As my jerkbait came out of the hole, I see this monster follow it out about 15’ behind it. Kept ripping and then paused, and the fish disappeared...and then reappeared right behind it! Couple twitches and she crushed it. There’s nothing like interacting like that with a big trout!

Next afternoon was the same deal, caught a few nice reds out deeper and worked my way shallow. Finally got close to the bank and it didn’t take long to get that big bite. Flash Minnow 95 in my Ayu pattern has been knocking their lights out lately.

Outgoing tide, lots of bait around, current, temp, wind direction- these things all add up to create the sweet spot, just have to put it all together each day.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Where are you fishing, Texas? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

lettheairout said:


> Where are you fishing, Texas?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


 Pensacola, never fished inshore anywhere else. Pensacola has some nice fish!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Very nice fish....where are you buying your lures ...? I have looked all over the internet with no luck.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Holy crap dude!
You are on fire.
Those are some gator trout.
I cannot imaging seeing one of those behind my lure, much less actually catching one.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Teased her and took her. Good work, my man. Were you Jeffbro in another life?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Alright I'm a sucker for lures with big trout pictures included.....where do I find these flash minnow 95 's in the Ayu pattern ? Lol ! But seriously where ? These pics have set off a socialist mentality in my head. I see that you have 5 and I have none....and that doesn't seem fair. Lol ! I'm thinking that you should split them with me. Super nice fish man ! If big trout had dreams....you would probably be the monster that lived under their bed or in their closet ! Lol ! Skills !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

You should change to gatorman.


----------



## phutch (Aug 22, 2015)

JeffBfishing said:


> Bite has been great during the day lately. The heat has the fish positioned where they are supposed to be, and the reaction bites have been insane. Lots of keepers out there and several redfish as well, but the big trout are what get me excited!
> 
> First afternoon, it was bright and sunny, and the bite was on from the beginning. Moved up to a depression/dark spot and bombed a cast over it. As my jerkbait came out of the hole, I see this monster follow it out about 15’ behind it. Kept ripping and then paused, and the fish disappeared...and then reappeared right behind it! Couple twitches and she crushed it. There’s nothing like interacting like that with a big trout!
> 
> ...


Are you the same jeff that used to wade fish everyday like maybe 4 or 5 years ago? You look familiar


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

fairpoint said:


> Very nice fish....where are you buying your lures ...? I have looked all over the internet with no luck.


I get these off EBay. Very tough to find, but there’s a few similar baits still made. The Flash Minnow 95SP is available on there but colors are limited.


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

Boardfeet said:


> Holy crap dude!
> You are on fire.
> Those are some gator trout.
> I cannot imaging seeing one of those behind my lure, much less actually catching one.


Just love chasing those big trout, the fight is so much fun. Not gonna lie, they do still give me the shakes while trying to sightfish them!


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

Bodupp said:


> Teased her and took her. Good work, my man. Were you Jeffbro in another life?


Thank you sir. It’s crazy how fast they can disappear by turning a certain direction.

I was! Got logged out and couldn’t get back on so I had to start a new account.


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Alright I'm a sucker for lures with big trout pictures included.....where do I find these flash minnow 95 's in the Ayu pattern ? Lol ! But seriously where ? These pics have set off a socialist mentality in my head. I see that you have 5 and I have none....and that doesn't seem fair. Lol ! I'm thinking that you should split them with me. Super nice fish man ! If big trout had dreams....you would probably be the monster that lived under their bed or in their closet ! Lol ! Skills !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You’ve always been good with words, and that was great  Those baits are super hard to find, but that’s part of the fun. Several similar baits are still available, but colors are never the best. Taught myself how to paint to take care of that problem, but it’s hard to find the time. Check out the Daiwa SP Minnow, very similar and a great shallow jerkbait.


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

specktackler57 said:


> You should change to gatorman.


After all the trouble to get back on here, I don’t even want to try changing it. That would be a good one though


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

phutch said:


> Are you the same jeff that used to wade fish everyday like maybe 4 or 5 years ago? You look familiar


That’s correct. Learned how to fish by wade, and just transferred everything I learned, fishing the same way but in a kayak.


----------



## phutch (Aug 22, 2015)

JeffBfishing said:


> That’s correct. Learned how to fish by wade, and just transferred everything I learned, fishing the same way but in a kayak.


I thought so...i met you a few times when you were out with Josh (limitout) in the flats...
Good to see youre still slaying out there and those are some nice trout!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

JeffBfishing said:


> I get these off EBay. Very tough to find, but there’s a few similar baits still made. The Flash Minnow 95SP is available on there but colors are limited.


Thanks,there are two less on there now and I'm watching all the rest......


----------



## Robn25 (Aug 11, 2018)

Wow - very nice fish and thanks for sharing - great information.


----------



## bassmasterffej (Feb 4, 2020)

Nice! Those are some big trout!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You are killing it, both on the big fish, and the paint jobs on the lures. Glad to see you back also.


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

lobsterman said:


> You are killing it, both on the big fish, and the paint jobs on the lures. Glad to see you back also.


Thank you sir, having a lot of fun both fishing and painting.


----------

